# Behavioral management?



## tarheelhedgie (Nov 17, 2008)

Alright, so this is my first post here, but I'm a proud HHC lurker, and my many thanks go out to everyone on here for all the advice and help I've seen and read that helped prepared me for when I picked up little Bender last Monday. Pics are at bottom!

So for some backstory: As I mentioned, I picked him up last Monday, and had a good week with him. As one of my good friends was his breeder (don't worry, she's registered and very serious about her hedgies' health), I had already had a few afternoons where I had spent time with him, so he was already quite familiar with me and my scent.

Anywho, our first weekend together happened to be a traveling one, and something peaked my interest. While playing with my friends and I, he was pooping and peeing far, far more often than he did during the week, and everytime it was either on someone's hands or body. After these 'misshaps', he would be placed back in his traveling cage (which sadly isn't big enough for his massive igloo or flying saucer, but still comfortably big enough for him). Last night in particular, I had the feeling he was purposely having these accidents so that he would be put back in his cage, so I decided to put the theory to the test. In about a 30-50 minute window, he ended up pooping on me about 5 times (all the while getting progessively smaller, haha. They were all, however, brown and solid rather than green or runny) and peed 3 times, but I refused to put him back, simply changing shirts everytime he did so.

So here's my question: Is there any chance he's doing this on purpose so that he can just go back in his cage, or was he perhaps nervous from being in a new environment and meeting new people? If the former is the case, what can I do to work on changing this? Sorry for such a long first post, but I felt like some background was necessary to help in recognizing his behavior. I'll work on making future ones shorter!

Any fellow Futurama fans out there?[attachment=0:ldn1xaty]bender2.jpg[/attachment:ldn1xaty][attachment=1:ldn1xaty]bender.jpg[/attachment:ldn1xaty]


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

My little guy does the same thing, i wouldnt think anything could go that often LOL I'm curious to see what others say.

Heres a pic of my little guy on the way home.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like hedgie has effectively managed your behavior :lol: 

That said, it's fairly likely that your little one will need to poop & pee shortly after being woken up and taken out to play. Just keep a litter box and some hedgie wipes close by until he's "empty."


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

2SloSHOs -- what are you feeding your hedgehog? It looks like commercial gerbil/hamster food...


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

While hedgehogs are very smart, I think it's pretty unlikely their thought process is that complex. As already mentioned, babies do a lot of pooping, and it's likely he will start to go less the older he gets. 

LOVE the name by the way


----------



## tarheelhedgie (Nov 17, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> While hedgehogs are very smart, I think it's pretty unlikely their thought process is that complex. As already mentioned, babies do a lot of pooping, and it's likely he will start to go less the older he gets.
> 
> LOVE the name by the way


Yeah, that's probably the case. I took him out for a bit last night now that he's back at home, and he seemed to have a better grasp on his erm, control.

And thanks about the name! Now when I watch Futurama I smile even more so than I did before


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*2SloSHOs: * what is the food you have in that container? It looks like it's full of bird seed and corn, which is not suitable for a hedgehog. I notice the pic says, "on your way home", so I'm hoping you've switched to a good quality dry cat food. In addition, I hope that it was not a breeder feeding that food. If the person or breeder still has hedgies, you should tell them to stop feeding that particular food.

*Gnarly: * just saw your post.... great minds think alike.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> 2SloSHOs: what is the food you have in that container? It looks like it's full of bird seed and corn, which is not suitable for a hedgehog. I notice the pic says, "on your way home", so I'm hoping you've switched to a good quality dry cat food. In addition, I hope that it was not a breeder feeding that food. If the person or breeder still has hedgies, you should tell them to stop feeding that particular food.


I was just thinking that too. That mix is screaming choking hazard, let alone nutritionally awful.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

YES!!! THAT MIX MAY KILL YOUR HEDGIE!!!!! Please read my threads on commercial hedgehog foods and the Dry Cat Food list. Both are located in the Diet and Nutrition forum.


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

I got him on Chicken soup now, that was all i could give him for the ride. Thanks for the concern guys!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I just took in two rescues a month ago that were eating that and it was bird food. They dont digest the seeds and it cuts up the intestines.. They both had blood on their stool and needed antibiotics.

Where did you get him and how far away from home were you that you absolutely had nothing else to give him? Even if you were at a pet store you couldve bought some and given that to him. If it was from a breeder.. shame on them for only having bird food and they shouldnt be breeding. And If it was a rescue/rehome and you guys were FAR AWAY why not go to a store and pick something suitable up?


----------

